# Horizon vs. Excel?



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Which is better, the Hoyt Horizon or the Hoyt Excel. I can get either one for $149(excel) or $169(horizon) from a dealer, but cant decide which to buy. I have a 29"(roughly) draw and want to get the right riser. Thank you


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

the horizon has a much better limb alignment/mating system. the excels groove is milled directly into the aluminum of the riser whereas the horizon has its own steel fitting. i am probably going to upgrade from my 23 excel to this riser. i have seen 2 excels with crooked stabilizer bushings installed. if you are getting it directly from a dealer have them screw a long stab in to check for good alignment. both are light risers the 23 excel is about 200gms lighter. the horizon is still very light for a 25" riser. you could go 23 excel with long limbs or 25 horizon with med or long. personally i would go with the horizon. good luck!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I saw that on youtube so Ill be buying the Horizon with KAP limbs. $20 for a better riser seems like a good deal. Has anybody used it?


----------



## SHADOW-MKII (Feb 19, 2009)

I've shot a few arrows through the Horizon at the shop. Very nice for the money as is the Eclipse if you can still get one


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

No lower stab bushings if that's of any importance.


----------



## breasy0709 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am debating on what bow i want to buy. Here are my options as of right now; Hoyt Buffalo, Hoyt Dorado, Hoyt Excel with TradTech Limbs, or now im debating the Hoyt Horizon. What size Riser should i buy if i have a 27 to 28 inch draw? What length of limbs would be better...I would like speed and smoothness. thanks


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

I have had the Horizon for two weeks with Hoyt Excel limbs. Taken two lessons with some great instruction at Spokane Valley Archery. I love my Horizon and Excel set up. Have a Martin Jaguar take down but decided to get into target archery and really developing my form. Starting back down at #26 and I REALLY like this set up. Can now group very well now after starting back over with this set up!


----------



## dadamsjr (Aug 8, 2010)

Where at in spokane are you I'm just out side town


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Greysides said:


> No lower stab bushings if that's of any importance.


Why do I need a lower stab bushing? I thought that the stabilizer and v-bar screwed into the one bushing on the riser


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

lower stab bushing for adding counter balance weights and dampening devices. the answer to your question is you dont need one at this point in your shooting.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

All Ill be using is a regular stab and a short stab for hunting so thats not necesary.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

What else should I get? Ill be getting a sight and long stabilizer down the road but for now I was thinking of just getting the riser, KAP limbs, an affordable plunger and a flipper rest or possibly a SuperRest and a small affordable stabilizer. I have no useable accesories for a recurve right now


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> What else should I get?


A string, arrows, arm guard, chest guard, bowsling, fletching jig, glue..................................


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a fletching jig, gonna buy 1816 full lenght arrows, not sure on the guards.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

What about a bow stringer? I chose my tab already, just need to decide on size.


----------



## SHADOW-MKII (Feb 19, 2009)

This will get the job done nicely 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?products_id=12997


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Anybody else tried it out yet? I hadnt had any money until I remembered my ATM password(wasnt urgent so I just gave up) and found out I had $300 saved up. Ill be getting it by the end of this month(more correctly my dad will buy it for me when hes in the states) and just wondering if theirs any differences in it as is the case with the Formula RX bows as far as nececary sting length and such


----------



## SHADOW-MKII (Feb 19, 2009)

You cant really go wrong with either in my opinion. 

Go with the one that Looks better!


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

My Horizon just came in a week ago, and I shoot it as much as possible. I love this bow! It's very light compared to others I've shot. As far as looks, I personally would take the Horizon any day. It looks tougher.:wink:


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

I chose the horizon over the Excel for one reason and that is my draw length. I have a long DL and a 25 inch riser suits me. If I had a short DL, Excel all the way


----------

